
97 of 100 World's Largest Airports Are Vulnerable to a Cyberattack - ajaviaad
https://www.securitymagazine.com/articles/91629-of-100-worlds-largest-airports-are-vulnerable-to-a-cyberattack
======
LatteLazy
The other three are still using punch cards and hand signals?

~~~
ajaviaad
During the research, ImmuniWeb identified three international airports that
successfully passed all the tests without a single major issue being detected:

Amsterdam Airport Schiphol (EU) Helsinki-Vantaa Airport (EU) Dublin Airport
(EU)

